# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Newbies Corner >  Portable Ubuntu and Firefox

## transsonic

I needed a portable Linux distro that would run inside Windows.  A friend suggested 
downloading Portable Ubuntu for Windows.

Here is the article:
https://www.howtoforge.com/running-u...ortable-ubuntu

It runs smoothly on my Windows Desktop, but I did not know this distro is old (2008).  The 
"Applications" menu has a simple Add/Remove option for any app included with this Ubuntu
package.  I would like to install the latest Firefox for Linux (102.0.1).  I realize all the supporting
file libraries in this old version of Ubuntu may not be compatible with the latest Firefox.

If installing the latest version of Firefox is possible, I need help with the procedure.  If not,
maybe you can recommend another portable distro.  I cannot use a distro that boots from a
USB flash drive.  It must run inside Windows, like the package I downloaded.

My skills at the Windows command line are good, but I know nothing about Linux Terminal.
Please understand, I am not trying to learn everything about Ubuntu.  All I need is a very basic
Linux distro with a functional browser, like Firefox.

----------


## michaelk

Depending on how much memory and  CPU checkout Virtualbox.   You can install any distribution of your choice.  If you are running Windows 10 you can also look into Windows subsystem Linux WSL.  You can install a few versions including Ubuntu

----------

